# What does "group 1/2/3/4" mean?



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Is it the place the dog gets in the group ring? Group 1 goes on to compete in Best in Show and the others are the second, third and fourth place? Or is it something entirely different?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

you got it right!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, that is correct.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Is it the place the dog gets in the group ring? Group 1 goes on to compete in Best in Show and the others are the second, third and fourth place? Or is it something entirely different?


Yep thats right ..


----------

